# Why Is the Thyroid So Prone to Autoimmune Disease?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://content.karger.com/ProdukteD...ikelNr=324442&Ausgabe=254955&ProduktNr=224036


----------



## Workaholic (Mar 1, 2011)

I found this article very interesting and informative. Thanks for posting. I smoke occassionally (not regularly and not for very long) and I KNEW I needed to stop. This just gave me the most important reason to do so.

For those of you who have not had an opporunity to review the article, here's an excerpt in regards to smoking:

_"Smoking is associated with an increased risk of developing GD and with a reduced remission rate after thionamide treatment. Even more striking is the effect of smoking on Graves' orbitopathy, which tends to be more severe in smokers [32,41]. Smoking might contribute to the pathogenesis of GD by altering the structure of the thyrotropin receptor, making it more immunogenic and leading to the production of thyrotropin receptor-stimulating antibodies that react strongly with retroorbital tissue [41]. Smoking induces the polyclonal activation of B and T cells and increases presentation of antigens by damaged cells. Hypoxia may play a role in Graves' orbitopathy because retrobulbar fibroblasts show a significant increase in proliferation and glycosaminoglycan production when cultured under hypoxic conditions [42,43]."_


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I found this article very interesting and informative. Thanks for posting. I smoke occassionally (not regularly and not for very long) and I KNEW I needed to stop. This just gave me the most important reason to do so.
> 
> For those of you who have not had an opporunity to review the article, here's an excerpt in regards to smoking:
> 
> _"Smoking is associated with an increased risk of developing GD and with a reduced remission rate after thionamide treatment. Even more striking is the effect of smoking on Graves' orbitopathy, which tends to be more severe in smokers [32,41]. Smoking might contribute to the pathogenesis of GD by altering the structure of the thyrotropin receptor, making it more immunogenic and leading to the production of thyrotropin receptor-stimulating antibodies that react strongly with retroorbital tissue [41]. Smoking induces the polyclonal activation of B and T cells and increases presentation of antigens by damaged cells. Hypoxia may play a role in Graves' orbitopathy because retrobulbar fibroblasts show a significant increase in proliferation and glycosaminoglycan production when cultured under hypoxic conditions [42,43]."_


Yep; as of Feb. 23, 2011, hubby and I have been smoke-free for 4 years and very very proud of it!! We both feel great!!!

You may find this interesting and it sort of explains why some of us smoke. It really is a panacea of sorts.

http://cdli.asm.org/cgi/content/full/11/3/563

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/94/4/1324

Understanding "stuff" is so important to me. And I do feel that once we gain knowledge it becomes so much easier to "gain control!"


----------



## Workaholic (Mar 1, 2011)

Andros, I can't tell you how helpful you have been to me. THANK YOU!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Andros, I can't tell you how helpful you have been to me. THANK YOU!


You are very welcome and if you want to know how we quit; just ask. It was easy as pie.


----------



## Workaholic (Mar 1, 2011)

yes, please do.


----------

